# Ballon: Erster Trailer zu Bullys dramatischem DDR-Thriller



## AngelinaK (5. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ballon: Erster Trailer zu Bullys dramatischem DDR-Thriller* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ballon: Erster Trailer zu Bullys dramatischem DDR-Thriller


----------



## stevem (5. Juli 2018)

ehm, ja, nix für mich .... kann mit deutschen Filme und Serien einfach nix anfangen .... obwohl Thomas Kretschmann mitspielt, aber zumindest wenigstens einer von den wenigen deutschen guten Schauspieler, eigendlich gibts für mich eh nur eine Handvoll gute deutsche Schauspieler: Sandra Bullock, Michael Fassbender, Christoph Waltz (ist zwar ein Österreicher) Gustl Bayrhammer, Bruno Ganz  und Thomas Kretschmann.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> ehm, ja, nix für mich .... kann mit deutschen Filme und Serien einfach nix anfangen .... obwohl Thomas Kretschmann mitspielt, aber zumindest wenigstens einer von den wenigen deutschen guten Schauspieler, eigendlich gibts für mich eh nur eine Handvoll gute deutsche Schauspieler: Sandra Bullock, Michael Fassbender, Christoph Waltz (ist zwar ein Österreicher) Gustl Bayrhammer, Bruno Ganz  und Thomas Kretschmann.



Fassbender, nur weil er einen Deutschen Vater hat, als Deutschen Schauspieler zu nennen... Sandra Bullock in etwa das selbe.  ... Für mich sind deutschSPRACHIGE Schauspieler schon was anderes. 
(Ganz ist dann übrigens Schweizer, der auch jenen Dialekt, im Gegensatz zu Fassbender und Bullock auch noch spricht und beherrscht)

Man muss nicht diese "gesuchten" Deutschen Schauspieler nennen, denn es gibt auch so genügend.


----------



## stevem (6. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Fassbender, nur weil er einen Deutschen Vater hat, als Deutschen Schauspieler zu nennen... Sandra Bullock in etwa das selbe.  ... Für mich sind deutschSPRACHIGE Schauspieler schon was anderes.
> (Ganz ist dann übrigens Schweizer, der auch jenen Dialekt, im Gegensatz zu Fassbender und Bullock auch noch spricht und beherrscht)



Also  Sandra Bullock spricht sehr gut deutsch und wurde auch in deutschland geboren ... informier dich mal richtig!

Sandra Bullock: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQlm29I5GVE


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Also  Sandra Bullock spricht sehr gut deutsch und wurde auch in deutschland geboren ... informier dich mal richtig!
> 
> Sandra Bullock: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQlm29I5GVE


Ok...bin ich überrascht. 
Aber Fassbender hat schon bissl Mühe, oder? 
Trotzdem hat Deutschland, bzw der Deutsche Sprachraum viele gute Schauspieler. Die sieht man halt nicht im Kino und sind dementsprechend weniger bekannt. Nur deswegen einen Film als nicht sehenswert zu beurteilen, find ich ziemlich engstirnig.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2018)

sandra bullock wurde nicht in deutschland geboren, im gegensatz übrigens zu bruce willis.
beide haben imo ein dt. elternteil. ob sie das jetzt zu dt. schauspielern macht? kommt wohl auf die sichtweise an. spielt aber auch irgendwie keine rolle.
zu stars wurden sie hierzulande jedenfalls mal definitiv nicht.


----------



## stevem (6. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ok...bin ich überrascht.
> Aber Fassbender hat schon bissl Mühe, oder?
> Trotzdem hat Deutschland, bzw der Deutsche Sprachraum viele gute Schauspieler. Die sieht man halt nicht im Kino und sind dementsprechend weniger bekannt. Nur deswegen einen Film als nicht sehenswert zu beurteilen, find ich ziemlich engstirnig.



Ja bei Fassbender ist eigendlich auch ein irischer Schauspieler, er hat nur deutschen Wurzeln, daher ist sein Deutsch auch nicht so gut.

Aber ich sagte ja auch "eigendlich gibts *für mich* eh nur eine Handvoll gute deutsche Schauspieler" und wie ich ja auch schon sagte bin ich kein großer Freund von "Heimatfilmen oder Serien aus der Heimat" mag sein das viele solche Filme, Serien und Schauspieler gut finden aber ich eben nicht.



Bonkic schrieb:


> sandra bullock wurde nicht in deutschland geboren, im gegensatz übrigens zu bruce willis.
> beide haben imo ein dt. elternteil. ob sie das jetzt zu dt. schauspielern macht? kommt wohl auf die sichtweise an. spielt aber auch irgendwie keine rolle.
> zu stars wurden sie hierzulande jedenfalls mal definitiv nicht.



Achso ? Ich wusste gar nicht das  *Nürnberg* keine deutsche Stadt ist .... in einem Interview hat sie das sogar selber gesagt das sie in Deutschland geboren wurde und dort noch Verwandte hat die sie sogar öfters mal besucht und ihre Kinder sogar auch deutsch beibringt.

Aber okay ich ändere meine Aussage zu: "eigendlich gibts für mich eh nur eine Handvoll gute deutsche (mit deutschen Wurzeln) Schauspieler" so jetzt alle zufrieden ? ;D


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2018)

nürnberg ist ne deutsche stadt, nur ist bullock nicht dort geboren. kannst du doch überall nachlesen, was soll das sinnlose beharren?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2018)

Korrekt lautet es im Falle Bullock:
"*Ihre ersten zwölf Lebensjahre verbrachte sie überwiegend in Nürnberg*, da ihre Mutter am örtlichen Staatstheater auftrat; zeitweise lebte die Familie auch in Salzburg und Wien."


----------

